

Why Do These Russian Images of Earth Look So Different from NASA's? - Garbage
http://m.gizmodo.com/5787176/this-is-the-moon-and-the-earth-like-you-have-never-seen-them-before

======
muhuk

        If you look closely at the Blue Marble Image, you can actually see what
        appear to be the sharp edges of a low-poly 3d-model. You'd think that
        NASA would at least subdivide the faces a little more for the final
        render. Or maybe they just got a little lazy with their polygon select
        tool when they composited in the atmospheric glow. It's kind of
        disappointing to know how artificial that photo actually is.
    

:)

